# Cheap suggestions for changing look of bathroom sink countertop?



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi, new here, hopefully someone has some ideas. I'm looking for suggestions on what I can do to change the look of this bathroom fixture... I'm renting an in-house apartment for the next year or so an since it's a rental, changing the fixture itself isn't an option (not something I would do any way due to the cost involved). I'm painting the walls and changing some other stuff out, but this thing is here to stay. 

Seeing as how people on here are much more crafty than me, I'm looking for suggestions on ways to change the look of the counter top without actually changing it out. I was gonna go with contact paper like what's used for shelving, but some have suggested it won't hold up with the humidity from the shower. Someone else suggested peel-and-stick tiles, which sounds doable (any thoughts on that?)

Like I said, not really handy (trying though), so if someone could make some suggestions on different things I can try, I'm all ears. Even if it's something cheap where I can get a cut out fit to that space and just drop it on there... I just don't know where to start so ideas will help. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Paint the room to augment the counter....

Speakin' as a Landlord,...
If you did *Any* of the things you propose,...I'd end up keeping your deposit, to Fix it....


----------



## dtsman (Jan 1, 2011)

Look at this. There may be cheaper versions out there, but this will put you on the road to other options.

http://www.gianigranite.com/


Bo

Remember,
If the women don't find you handsome,
they should at least find you handy. 
(Red Green)


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,... Paint the room to augment the counter....
> 
> Speakin' as a Landlord,...
> If you did *Any* of the things you propose,...I'd end up keeping your deposit, to Fix it....


As a landlord myself, that is exactly what I would say. 

You can do all manner of things with paint and decorations. Don't mess with stuff in ways that will need to be repaired or replaced.

When you own your own house, you can do whatever you want to do with it.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

It's not your property, so live with it unless you get the landlords permission.
Ron


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

> I'm renting an in-house apartment for the next year or so an since it's a rental, changing the fixture itself isn't an option (*not something I would do any way due to the cost involved*). I'm painting the walls and changing some other stuff out, but this thing is here to stay.


I agree with the others. Your landlord(lady) probably doesn't want the cost involved in fixing something you defaced either. Some people like the "retro" colors. The owner may love that 80's mauve. I remember elderly customers I had once that absolutely loved their pale yellow tub and toilets. Unfortunately they were forced to buy new biscuit colored toilets and were disappointed to find the color had long been discontinued and they couldn't match their old yellow tub.

If you're only there for a year or so, why bother? That'll go by in a flash. Besides, if you're anything like my wife and I it'll be covered with all your lotions 'n potions anyway


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

The ivory sink in the taupe/mauve vanity top is really not my cup of tea. At all.

But the nice thing is that it's relatively neutral & easy to blend into other color schemes.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 3, 2011)

I guess I should clarify--I don't have any intentions of doing damage or doing anything that will result in damage to the counter top--the whole reason for this thread was to look for suggestions that won't impact the fixture permanently. Landlords everywhere relax! lol. I've lived in apartments a long time, I know what to do and what not to do. I'm looking for something I can do that isn't permanent. I'm already painting and changing some other cosmetic stuff, but this thing is an eyesore to me, I can't stand it, and if there's something I can do, great. If not, I'll live with it. 




DrHicks said:


> The ivory sink in the taupe/mauve vanity top is really not my cup of tea. At all.
> 
> But the nice thing is that it's relatively neutral & easy to blend into other color schemes.


I don't see how it's anyone's cup of tea... I don't get why you wouldn't use something gender neutral when making a rental unit, since who knows who's gonna live in it. But this thing is hideous no matter what gender you are.


----------



## 95025 (Nov 14, 2010)

mrdazzo7 said:


> I guess I should clarify--I don't have any intentions of doing damage or doing anything that will result in damage to the counter top--the whole reason for this thread was to look for suggestions that won't impact the fixture permanently. Landlords everywhere relax! lol. I've lived in apartments a long time, I know what to do and what not to do. I'm looking for something I can do that isn't permanent. I'm already painting and changing some other cosmetic stuff, but this thing is an eyesore to me, I can't stand it, and if there's something I can do, great. If not, I'll live with it.
> 
> 
> I don't see how it's anyone's cup of tea... I don't get why you wouldn't use something gender neutral when making a rental unit, since who knows who's gonna live in it. But this thing is hideous no matter what gender you are.


Gotcha.

In our one rental house, the main floor bathroom fixtures are light brown (ironic). Yep, the house was built in the 60s. Fortunately, they're all in really good condition. Other than installing a new floor, we cleaned the bathroom up and left it alone - partly because of time constraints to get a family member & his family in the house. At some point in the future (if they take a week-long vacation) I'm going to gut the thing & do it right. 

Fortunately, my wife has an absolutely incredible eye for color, detail and decoration - so she made it look VERY nice with color accents. It's good enough for now. And, considering the heckuva deal we're giving them on rent (and the fact that the rest of the house is totally renovated), it's just plain good enough!


Bottom line in a rental: Paint and accessories are your friend.


----------



## mrdazzo7 (Jan 3, 2011)

what about some kind of laminate or cut-to-size something-or-other, that I can just overlay on the top and hold down with double sided tape or something non-invasive? is there something like that used maybe to update the look of kitchen counters without having to re-do them completely? There's gotta be something out there that's usually fixed to the surface that I can just lay on top of it as a temporary solution, then when I leave take it off and toss it. 

Come on guys, I know there's a lot of know-how on this board. There's a solution here somewhere. "Just deal with it" and "cover it with stuff" isn't really what I'm looking for. I'm sure there's an easy, cheap fix to change the look without permanently damaging the fixture.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

That you can do. The tricky part will be the sink cutout.
Ron


----------



## dtsman (Jan 1, 2011)

They make paints for this. The link I posted above shows a granite finish product. There is a video on their website. look at it. They also have an area that tells you where resellers are. There are other similar options as well. As long as its an UPGRADE, my guess would be your landlord will not mind. But that is about it for options. Anything other than replacing it is just going to look worse. My opinion only. Also I have rental property and don't care if the tenants upgrade by adding shelving, painting, etc. I am not a lawyer and I don't play one online either. Use some good judgement.

http://www.gianigranite.com/


Bo

Remember,
If the women don't find you handsome,
they should at least find you handy. 
(Red Green)


----------

